# No money after I lost my job



## SKY (11 Dec 2011)

I was studying 2 years, after I found a job and I was working for 5 months and I lost that job because of reduction, unfortunately  
My husband is not working, he is getting jobseeker allowance. I have to wait now for a money from social. I'm waiting more than 2 weeks, so I have no money. I heard that people are waiting long time to get money from social. I don't know if this is true and I don't know what to do - to be honest. I was in HSE to ask for some money, but they told me I have to wait couple of days for the answer. I can't wait, because me and my family ( husband and son ) need money. So can you give me advice what I should do now, PLEASE !


----------



## Rose (11 Dec 2011)

Go to your nearest  St. Vincent de Paul Office and I'm sure they will help you. They will help anyone who is in need.


----------



## SKY (11 Dec 2011)

Thank Y but I don't need this kind of help. I finished my studies and I was working, but I lost that job. I'm looking for another one now, but it's so hard to find something ... The reason why I'm writing is because I want to know if until I get social I can apply for some money from health board?


----------



## gipimann (11 Dec 2011)

If your husband is getting less on his jobseekers allowance than the family rate of Supplementary Welfare Allowance for 2 adults and one child (340.60 euro) and you have no other income or savings, then you may have an entitlement to some Supplementary Welfare Allowance while you wait on your own jobseekers claim to be decided.

It appears that you've already been in touch with the office that deals with SWA claims (not the Health Board, the office is part of Dept of Social Protection now although it may be based in a health centre), all you can do is ask them for a quick decision on your application.


----------



## SKY (11 Dec 2011)

My husband is getting 182 e + 20 e for fuel and 37.70 e for rent allowance, it's less than 340.60 e. And we don't have any other income. So I should get some money. It's so hard, because I'm waiting couple of days now for the answer, If I won't get any till tuesday Y think I should go to ask again?


----------



## gipimann (11 Dec 2011)

Fuel and Rent Supplement won't count - just the 182 euro so you should have an entitlement.

Your rent supplement should be re-assessed too, because it was based on your wages when you were working.

Did you complete an application form when you visited the health centre?  If you haven't heard by Tuesday, then I suggest you call in again to ask about a decision, and to ask about a re-assessment of your Rent Supplement.


----------



## eastbono (11 Dec 2011)

Your husband should go to his sw office and add you as and an adult dependant and he will get €124.80 for you on top of his €188.00 personal allowance and also add your child as a child dependant €29.80


----------



## SKY (12 Dec 2011)

Thank You very much for the information, very helpful


----------

